# اللّهجة اليمنيّة: وش بين تسوّي



## Levantinelinguistics

هل في اللّهجة اليمنيّة يضيفون كلمة "بين" ما قبل الفعل المضارع ؟ واذا الاجابة بالإيجاب فما الدلالة ؟ 
مثل : وش بين تسوّي ؟


----------



## WadiH

لم أسمعها من قبل لكن للأسف لا يوجد خبراء باللهجات اليمنية هنا لذا من الأجدى لك البحث في الكتب الأكاديمية التي تقدم وصفاً للهجات اليمنية.


----------

